
At Defcon, a demo of remotely-exploitable automotive vulnerabilities - jeffthechimp
https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-25/dc-25-speakers.html#Shkatov
======
jeffthechimp
Details of three different classes of vulnerabilities found in vehicle, how
they can be exploited, and the potential ramifications to the owner of their
real-world exploitation.

